# I need some good gloves!



## Bizzman (Dec 31, 2009)

dakine titan best glove evva owned


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

I had a pair of grenade mcloving gloves. Awesome in warm weather and very comfortable. but when it got cold and/or wet these are garbage.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

Got a pair of POW gloves today. They are the TANT model. Got em in some Rasta colors. Never been a fan of that color scheme but the gloves seem to be Kick Ars! I have yet to soak them in the Nikwax they came with to completely waterproof them. They were really warm while sessioning the park today. Temp was in the mid 20's with sun and packed sow condition. Will let everyone know how the rate next weekend...


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

oh man i just bought Drop gloves last month to replace old Gordini's (sucks when wet)
i hope they don't die too fast


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Dakine Titan again, 16 years of riding best gloves I've ever owned.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

slippy said:


> oh man i just bought Drop gloves last month to replace old Gordini's (sucks when wet)
> i hope they don't die too fast


My last pair of drop gloves were leather. THey were really good the first two or three days, then they started absorbing water. I would psuggest gettin some of that rub in Nikwax just to see if that might help. Better than tossing new gloves.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

BurtonX8 said:


> Dakine Titan again, 16 years of riding best gloves I've ever owned.


Was checking out the Dakine site and didnt see any glove named the Titan... :dunno: I went to a core shop across the street from me and they are exclusive to Celtik, Grenade and POW. Out of all the gloves I bebated on, these gloves looked the best constructed. Although leather, they came with a Nikwax packet. Actually had enough for my gloves as well as my gf's gloves. I am thinking they should at least last a season.


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

I ride in Oregon so a good pair of gloves is required. Wettest snow on earth and the gloves are the most important. Mitts will generally stay waterproof longer than gloves simply because they require less stitching. The Burton Gore Mitt is your best bet IMHO.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

I had a pair of AK gloves for a couple of seasons. Only glove that I have owned that hasnt ripped along the index finger, or anywhere for that matter. I have owned a few articles of clothing from the AK line and had some of the best results with them. Actually amazed that AK is from burton. I haven't ever been a big burton fan, although I do ride the 2010 cartels and am having a blast ridig with them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I like my Swany X-Change II gloves. Warm and so far have held up fairly well. They do have some wear and tare but still 100% waterproof and are working great.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

Im a fan of the burton gortex glove or the dakine titan (really almost exactly the same) I work at a ski and snowboard store that sells grenade and almost all of the gloves weve sold have come back for defects mostly coming unstitched. grenade makes some cool looking stuff but when you get down to the technical aspects (waterproofing/insulation) and quality there really lacking.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

chillywilyum said:


> Was checking out the Dakine site and didnt see any glove named the Titan... :dunno: I went to a core shop across the street from me and they are exclusive to Celtik, Grenade and POW. Out of all the gloves I bebated on, these gloves looked the best constructed. Although leather, they came with a Nikwax packet. Actually had enough for my gloves as well as my gf's gloves. I am thinking they should at least last a season.


I bought mine online, but here's the link to them on dakines site (although I thought the years before this years they were listed under the "summit series"

DAKINE : TITAN GLOVE


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

I am another happy Dakine Titan user. They always keep my hands dry. 
Also, my brother loves his Defcon Goliath gloves.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

I've been a fan of Dakine Bronco GT gloves, for a few years, as well as Sessions Rocker & Drop Wildcats gloves. If you use a pipe glove in spring, there's a new impact fabric called d30 (my 661 DH mtn bike armour, & gloves are made from it), & Sessions are using it, in their spring/pipe gloves...just an after-thought.
My pipe gloves are Dakine Vipers, & are great


----------

